# Walking and eating everything.



## Superunknown (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi Haven't been on here for a while. I have a 5 month old puppy called Ted. He's our first dog. Pictures are as follows:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Brilliant dog, and he's learning fast with tricks and such.

However taking him on walks is a nightmare. He PULLS and PULLS to the extent that he's actually chocking and his eyes bulge out and we get home with him gasping for breath. We've took him to puppy class and tried to get him to heel. But to no effect. We've tried a body harness, but that made it worse, then we tried a semi chocker lead, it hasn't made much difference.

Another major problem is him eating everything he sees. Grass, cigarrette stubs, stones, sticks, bird poo everything. We've put on a muzzle but it hasn't made any difference. As soon as we take it off, he carries on eating. It's gotten that bad , he had to go to the vet for poisoning. He's been sick many times from the stuff he has ate. When we see Ted run towards anything he wants to eat, we quickly pull the lead but it's becoming tiresome. We supply him with high quality pet food twice a day as advised by the vet, but he'd rather eat what he sees on the street.


Another thing...it's probably nothing but he has small spots on his back that come and go. Is that a cause for concern?
Any advice would be great cheers.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2186.msg14725.html#msg14725

Here in the western part of the US we have a pesky weed called foxtails. They are very dangerous for the dogs when they dry out. That is now through August. I have headgear I place on them to protect them from this.

A friend whose Vizslas love to eat cow turds uses her Outfox headgear to stop this effectively. The dogs can drink with the headgear on but not eat.

Outfox headgear is a small startup company here in our town. The ladies that started it really love dogs. 

Hope that helps.

As far as tugging and pulling, that is pack leadership issue. Calm and Assertive pack leader. That is you and NEVER Ted.

RBD


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

My dog was pretty much the same and ate anything and everything on walks out, he has stopped that behaviour thankfully at 10 months. 

As for the pulling....well I early on just gave some good positive checks on a slip lead early on and he got the message. I got taught that a couple of good hard checks will be better in the long run rather than loads of half hearted checks that is a bit like someone finger poking you in the arm, it's irritating but doesn't bother you where as a firm checks sends the message quickly. Just remember not to hurt them, it should be hard enough to correct but not have him dragging back across the floor.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

My Vizsla is one year old. She has always pulled us - though her behavior is exactly what we want in all other aspects of her life. She's a very good listener & very trainable.

We've been to training & it got better, but she still pulls some. Some people more than others.

Yesterday we pulled out the gentle leader that my neighbor loaned us. When I put it on, it looked pitiful - like a muzzle. She shook her head twice in the driveway to try & get it off & then she loved it. I took her for a 30 minute walk and she NEVER pulled. We walked loose leash the whole time & she was happy. She walked right at my left - not in front of me.

It was simply amazing. I can't wait to take her on a walk today. 

My plan is to use the gentle leader for a few weeks & then have a go without it to see how she does.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Superunknown - all sounds so familiar. My 5 month old pup ended up in hospital with vomitting once having eaten something???, but he has turned the corner now (I hope) and we feel he is safe enough now that we don't have to constantly supervise him in the yard. The latest thing is immersing himself in our garden pond(which is rather muddy at the botthom) and then running through the house. We layed some mesh on the top of it yesterday and today he just lay on the top and it sagged with his weight - you just have to laugh!!  

Keep at the puppy classes and the heel work will eventually come. Boris has been easy to train with the exception of heel work. I have found doing it in a smaller area helps, slow the pace and when he gets ahead stop and walk the other way. Keep turning and putting sits and downs in. At last I am seeing some improvement in classes and when I practice in the garden - not always out on walks but that will come. I hold a treat in my right hand at my waist and the leash is loose. Keep his attention with the treat (hot dogs are great - not the whole thing :)and when he is at your heel be quick to praise him and treat him. It will come with practise.

P.S Love the photos


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Try the bailley leed that RBD posted - did not know it had a name - my grandfather taught me this over 50yrs ago and it works!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We kept pulling things out of his mouth all the time. I let him run on the school football field and we ended up picking up most junk after the kids left... 
The trick was to keep the dog on a long line and as soon as he picked up garbage I would reel him in and exchange the trash, he skillfully held in his mouth, with a small tasty treat...
However, the long line did not stop him from diving head first into a bag full of rotten meat, left by the side of a trashcan


----------



## ryker (Apr 14, 2012)

We had the same leash problem with Ryker, and we called it 'beast mode'. He was completely ridiculous to try and walk.

As datacan said, we finally switched to a long line (30 foot) and worked tirelessly on 'leave it' and 'drop it' commands. The 30 ft lead gave him freedom to roam but we were still in charge. We also practiced in a controlled environment before we took him out - our backyard and school fields. He did great on the 30 foot, and if he pulled, we stopped and ignored him with our backs turned until he came back to us. Or we kept the leash really, really short after that until he calmed. Over time he's getting it and we're slowly switching to the gentle leader.

RBD said it best- YOU must be in charge. Your dog needs to know that.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

You could try this harness as well. It is front hooked so reduces his strength. But I agree with others you need to work with him to get him to stop pulling.

http://www.walkyourdogwithlove.com/


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

We started leash walking the day after the puppy came home. In the house, in the backyard, in the street. She's been really really good only pulling a bit when it's something really irresistible. We walk in the city, too, and all I need there is a gentle tug and "Come on" and she catches up with me. 

But, we went to an event last week with lots of other dogs, and to the puppy class the following day with the new puppies she hadn't met yet. She was pulling so hard and choking and gagging, she now has tracheitis!!!! Taking cough suppressant! The vet said it's trachea irritation from very hard pulling and bacteria in the environment. 

So for now, I'm using the car harness with the leash. But part of me feels that switching to a harness is somehow cheating. Any dog can be taught to heel on leash, just like any dog can be taught to ride in a car or crate trained. It's just a matter of patience, repetition and time. Right??????????? :-\


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

For a puppy I would suggest walking at a brisk pace with them on a leash/flat collar but making lots of abrupt 90 degree turns (especially in front of him, cutting off his path). I also would reverse direction from time to time. I don't slow down and wait I just keep on walking. Very quickly your pup will learn to watch where you are going and stay close to heel posn. I stepped on Phoebe's feet a few times during these exercises but she figured it out quick.

I am very much a dedicated proponent of positive reinforcement training but I have found that Phoebe can be stubborn/willful at times and I need for her to obey when I give commands for her safety and health. I paid a trainer to teach me to use a pinch collar and an e-collar and I use them regularly (though I rarely have to correct her after a month of use). Some folks are against these adversive tools/methods but I use them sparingly and carefully and they are very effective.

Rh.


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh yeah, and Ted is a very handsome young male.


----------



## Bboynton09 (Jul 26, 2012)

get a gentle leader it works miracles


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Word of caution. Gentle leaders can cause serious injury and don't teach your dog loose lead. They'll pull as soon as you switch collars. Not to mention your dog will hate the collar so much they won't even want to walk. Just roll around scratching at the collar. 

Be persistent and they'll get it.


----------

